# [FW] Alpha Legion and Word Bearers Contemptor Dreadnoughts



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

That AL dread is tip top. It's just I'm not sure about the colour.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I wasn't sold at first, but it's better than that god awful purple and green that the Old Index Astartes had. The pearlescent blue would probably look okay if it was a bit darker, but we all know that GW/FW can't take pictures. Look at Vulkan!


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, might start a small Alpha Legion force just for that Contemptor...


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Desire to start Word Bearers army rising


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Them hydras be sexy

Not sure I could pull off my alpha legion scheme on it though but I'll damn well give it a good go when I get one.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I like the sarcophagus of the Alpha Legion Dread - could see some pretty good paint scheme opportunites on that.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Vaz said:


> I wasn't sold at first, but it's better than that god awful purple and green that the Old Index Astartes had. The pearlescent blue would probably look okay if it was a bit darker, but we all know that GW/FW can't take pictures. Look at Vulkan!


I actually kind of liked the slightly bluish purple with the bright green symbols.


----------



## Tezdal (Dec 6, 2010)

Love the alpha dread, personally have always liked the old dark blue AL in the 3.5 chaos dex


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I actually kind of liked the slightly bluish purple with the bright green symbols.


Lord no, that's horrible. I had a thought about collecting AL as a result of that article (one of the first WD's I ever bought I think) and seeing their post heresy colour scheme, until it became too hard. But then I saw the 30K one, and while I didn't like it especially, I tried to paint it with old Liche Purple and Snot Green, and my god it looked horrible, like some crap shirt out of some 90's TV show or what you'd wear to a rave at the Hacienda. Not to mention it's a fairly similar colour to the Emperor's Children, and now the pearlescent/metallic mid-blue scheme is easily recognisable as not-Ultramarines and not-Night Lords despite the superficial similarities.

The same with the Sons of Horus colour change. It no longer looks like the disgusting vomit green you'd see on hospital walls, but a suitable dark brutal sea green.

I really, really want to just paint up a Pre-change Word Bearers dread as if it was carved stone with the scribblings looking like their carved into the marble but they're bleeding. It's just a shame that I don't have a use for a Dread at the moment.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I really like the metalic turquoise colour really pops , i had eldar that color back in the 90s so i might be biased


----------

